# Meeting - 11/15/09



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

A couple of us got together to discuss the future plans of DVAGA. It was great to meet as a group again and I am looking forward to further meetings.

Here are a few shots from the days. Special thanks to Roy for hosting!























































jB


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great pictures Jason! My tanks look better than I thought. . . I had a great time as well and am excited about future club events.

If anyone in the Delaware Valley area is interested in participating in the club or has participated in the past and wants to get involved again send me a pm or check out our website (www.dvaga.com).

-Roy


----------

